# Dead



## garbonzo13 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lost another B. Borealis today. I think it's time for them to die around here anyway. But I do have 7 ooths from them suckers. All I have to do now is hope they hatch. Hey Yen you know what the life cycle/season is on them. I no longer find them about since September.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Greg  But still 7 ooths :shock: lol


----------



## hortus (Nov 4, 2005)

are borealis the communal mantids??


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

Yup


----------

